
Show HN: Listenbox ‒ Pocket for audio - meoyawn
https://listenbox.app/?ref=hn
======
joshstrange
I was a little confused about this but after reading the ProductHunt page [0]
and watching the video I think I've got an idea of what this is:

Grab any video/audio url and paste it into this to add it to a custom podcast
RSS feed. So effectively, take a URL, run youtube-dl on it converting it to an
MP3, shove it into an RSS feed, and... profit?

It's a really cool idea that might actually fly under the radar enough to not
piss off content providers. If it was more of a marketplace/collection of
podcast feeds for popular YT (or other) content then I'd be more worried. It
still probably runs afoul of copyright laws but a little more in the "plex"
category than the "limewire" category (in my eyes at least).

Overall I like the idea, there is plenty of content that I don't need the
accompanying video for OR is an audio source that won't play in the background
on mobile. This also means I can use all the cool features of my preferred
podcast player (Overcast [1]) specifically the smart speed and voice boost.

There is a provided iOS Shortcut to easily add content to your playlist (just
share the web page/link into the shortcut) and it looks like an equivalent for
Android. I have youtube-dl server running that I can post URLs to and I
created a Shortcut just for myself and it's awesome to be able to easily share
a link to a video and know it's going to show up in Plex within the next few
minutes. I imagine this will be similar.

Lastly the creator should (if they don't already) have a bookmarklet or
browser extension to make it easier on the desktop (the video shows you
manually copy/pasting the url into the webpage).

Congrats on shipping, this looks really neat!

[0]
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/listenbox?utm_source=badge...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/listenbox?utm_source=badge-
featured&utm_medium=badge&utm_souce=badge-listenbox)

[1] [https://overcast.fm/](https://overcast.fm/)

~~~
meoyawn
wow, you're so much better than me in describing what I made :) Thank you so
much

------
meoyawn
Hello HN! I made Listenbox to catch up on my list of online talks, lectures
and interviews to listen.

Any feedback is good feedback, I hope you find it useful

